# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CSTool S Module 1.30 Released Meizu MTK, Gionee,LETV MTK/Qualcomm,VIVO Imei Supported

## mohamed73

*CSTool S Module 1.30*  Released Meizu MTK Imei Repair , Gionee, LETV MTK/Qualcomm, VIVO Imei Repair   *What's new in this release:*  *Meizu MTK Phones*
  - Repair Imei AndroidDBmode
  - Imrpoved Read/Dump Firmware
- * Meizu Module Required SM Pack Activation   *Gionee MTK Phones*
  - Read Info
  - Read Firmware (CST Backup)
  - Read Full Firmware Including User Data (CST Backup)
  - Write Full Firmware (CST Backup)
  - Write Factory Signed Scatter Firmware
  - Read Direct Patten Lock (Android version Up to 5.X.X)
  - Reset User Lock
  - Reset File System
  - Repair & Restore IMEI
  - Export Gallery Photos and Video
  ** Please note : if userdata partition is not encrypted will support: unlock/reset all settings/reset fs/data recovery
* Gionee Module Required SM Pack Activation  *LeTV  LeECO  MTK  Phones*
  - Read Info
  - Read Firmware (CST Backup)
  - Read Full Firmware Including User Data (CST Backup)
  - Write Full Firmware (CST Backup)
  - Write Factory Signed Scatter Firmware
  - Read Direct Patten Lock (Android version Up to 5.X.X)
  - Reset User Lock
  - Reset File System
  - Repair & Restore IMEI
  - Export Gallery Photos and Video
  ** Please note : if userdata partition is not encrypted will support: unlock/reset all settings/reset fs/data recovery  *VIVO Qualcomm Phones* 
  - Added Repair Imei
  - Added Repair MEID  *Other Fixs* 
  - Updated NEW EMI Settings for MTK
  - Updated Firehose protocal for Qualcomm Phones  
Download from Official Link here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Ignore Warning by browser and download it 
  Stay tuned for more updates! 
Always yours,
CS-Tool Team

----------

